# Alfalfa and Grass Hay 2012 Production



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage Grower on Alfalfa and Grass hay production in the U.S. in 2012

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....3-usda-predicts


----------

